# Toronto insurance. Does anyone have a screenshot of Uber insurance pink slip.



## Perry r (Nov 18, 2016)

Does anyone have a screenshot of a pink slip of Uber insurance. Toronto. Thx.


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

it's available in your uba account... web browser or the app itself.


----------

